# Are your dog(s) allowed on the furniture?



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

My mom came to visit yesterday and Emma got up on the couch next to her. She said girl you are to big to be on the couch and then she asked me if I allow her up there. I said yes I do, I do not have a problem with her being on the furniture. When I am home alone it is nice to have my big girl laying next to me, makes me feel safer.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

My 2 girls are allowed up on the couch but only if there is a blanket and they are invited. They would never dare to just help themselves to the couch. The boys are not allowed on the furniture at all, they get super plush pet beds.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

$hit yeah, both the dog and the cat can go where they like. BUT, Mollie the dog MUST get off any furniture the second I tell her to. If she doesn't she's on the floor until she comes back to her senses and realises it's a privilege, not a right.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

George can only come when invited (which is like, all the time anyway, lol), but Corona is free to come and go as she pleases, and she's generally just as happy on her bed. I think for sure, any future dogs will be trained like George, that they have to be invited first.. but Corona's 3lbs isn't much of a bother, lol, and she will get down if told.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Absolutely yes! Didn't start out that way though. When they are little, it was supervised and by invite only. Couches and chairs are for chilling and are not to be used as a playground. Same can't be said for my guest bed though :tongue1:

They must get off when told to in my house as well.

The bed is not so cut and dry right now. While I love to have the pack relax in bed with me if I have time to read or nap during the day, I really don't want them there at night. Layla still sleeps in her crate for now, so I don't have to worry about her. Kai knows the bed is off limits at night. Ari is another matter........I hope to have him off my bed and back on his own very soon.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

My dogs live here same as me and my son. They have access to all furniture with the only restriction being that they have to move for one of us to sit down. Both of them sleep with me too.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Deeks won't get on the couch/chairs if we're around. We've never told him to get off but he just naturally likes to be on the floor. He does come up on the bed for cuddles in the morning but prefers to sleep on his bed. He loves having beds or blankets on the floor for him. I actually like that he stays on the floor since our couch is cream  and he's so often wet and dirty.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Furniture (ie. our one lonely couch): yes, by invite only... unless it's Buck. I am trying to make him be more cuddly and if he wants to get on the couch with me then so be it. Buck was a floor puppy so I do believe that, along with being a hound (independent breed) and me trying to maintain a firm hand with the dogs and the furniture, he does not like to cuddle like other dogs I have owned. Since allowing him up on the couch, me being the only person he gets food from, and exposing him to Abi's 5 dog household, he has become much more my dog. Dude, on the other hand, will NOT get up on the couch unless put on the couch by one of us. Once up there he is uncomfortable about being off the floor until he settles in. 

Bed: Absolutely not. Neither one are allowed on the bed as Nick and I share a full sized bed. If the bed was bigger, I would have no problem with them being on the bed with us, but, as it is, there is just not enough room for the two of us plus Nick and Dude. Hahaha. Honestly, though, because Nick spends so many nights at work, I sometimes think about letting Buck up on the bed when Nick isn't home so I don't have to sleep by myself. But, when he's gone, I usually just sleep on the couch with Buck as a pillow or a foot warmer (depending on the temperature inside) so whether to let him in the bed or not is really a non-issue.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

This is a very beautiful dog! Wow.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

The better question around here is "Are guests allowed on the dog's furniture?"LOL :lol:

We have 2 love seats and 2 chairs....right now 2 dogs are on one couch, 1 is with Daddy on the other and 1 dog is on my lap in 1 chair and 1 dog in the other chair!!LOL


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I wouldn't have it any other way... people visiting me is optional :lol:

the only place he's not allowed to be on... is table chairs, and that's only because he'll fall on his face -_-

I'm with you *lovesmydogsalways* i love having my pup next to me, he prefers sitting on the couch next to my wife but i take what i can get when he chooses to sit on the couch with me.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

My cat has free roam of all our furniture - bed, couch, table, whatever. Cats are in charge, we do as she requests :wink:

Duke doesnt come on the couch, but he's really never tried. I've let him on the bed during the day a couple of times, but I usually make him get down because I'm relaxing reading a book or something and he is 66lbs of lanky labrador jumping all over the place... unlike Ozzy, my brothers dog, who jumped on the bed once (only because I told him to, he doesnt do it uninvited... and then my brother told me off for letting Ozzy get up) and he lays straight down on the end of the bed and sleeps curled up lol. Duke is just too much energy for "relaxing" on furniture... plus he's tall enough to be close to eye level with me if I'm sitting on the couch and he's on the floor haha (and he's exactly eye level when I'm laying on the bed!)


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

There is something wrong with my dog. He is not happy on the floor ever. I have tried and tried and tried to be stubborn with him and make him lay in his bed at night but he is just soo irratating he paces and whines and walks in circles...then if I fall asleep he sneaks onto the bed.

The couch is a different story. He will listen if I tell him I don't want him up there, but he will not lay on the floor, sometimes in his bed but never on the hardwood. If there's a carpet somewhere he may temporarily lay there but then he looks for a different spot to lay, pref on a couch or chair or bed...

So for me it's currently easier to just let him on the bed and couches but I hope to one day get him to sleep in his own bed especially when its time to sleep...


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Yup! But the rule is only if her blanket is where she is getting up. She wont get on the furniture either unless it is on there. It is funny because she will rest her head on the cushion and give the sad eyes but wont get up until we put the blanket on and tell her ok.....from that point its on and she owns the ends of the couch. Lol she also thinks she is a lap dog......but I love it.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Yup. I love it and wouldn't have it any other way. Well, of course, I may change my mind if I ever got a bigger harrier dog. But for now, my 16lb non-shedding dog doesn't bother me one bit. He does not have to be invited and in fact feels it's his right to get up on furniture, LOL. I don't mind.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Of course deciding what bed to lay on is harder for him to figure out.









But he did eventually get it right...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I do everything I can to keep the two doxies off the furniture. I don't want them hurting their backs. I tried some stairs but I can't put stairs all the way across the couch. If I let them up with me, then they will try to get back up there when I am not there. Parker will not only jump on the couch but on the chairs, and they are taller. 

So my living room looks ridiculous. We have the couches and chairs blocked off with baby gates and boxes on it. As a result, there is no room to sit. If I want to watch TV, I sit in a straight back chair and if I want to nap, I just let my head flop around. 

So if I WERE ever allowed on my own couch, maybe me and Rebel could get up there.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah he's allowed up, if he wasn't I'm not sure he'd ever get pet he's so small you'd have to bend/crouch/sit on the floor. Plus I like cuddling with him and would rather do that sitting on the couch than sitting on the floor.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

The little ones are allowed up whenever, for the most part, but they know to get off when told and if told no they won't get on. Big dogs have to be invited up. No getting on without permission, at least with people there, and they have to get down when told. My pup is trained to sleep at the foot of the bed (ocassionally he'll crawl up next to me, usually after a "fright"), the hubby's pup sleeps anywhere he wants which I find annoying at times.


----------



## jgre35 (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh heck yes! I get upset when Stella doesn't want to snuggle! lol. Ozzy rotates where he sleeps. But both of them have to listen when told to get down or move. With Ozzy all I have to do is point.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i feel fortunate that my dogs allow US on the furniture. it's a nightly fight for the fave blankie....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> There is something wrong with my dog. He is not happy on the floor ever. I have tried and tried and tried to be stubborn with him and make him lay in his bed at night but he is just soo irratating he paces and whines and walks in circles...then if I fall asleep he sneaks onto the bed.
> 
> The couch is a different story. He will listen if I tell him I don't want him up there, but he will not lay on the floor, sometimes in his bed but never on the hardwood. If there's a carpet somewhere he may temporarily lay there but then he looks for a different spot to lay, pref on a couch or chair or bed...
> 
> So for me it's currently easier to just let him on the bed and couches but I hope to one day get him to sleep in his own bed especially when its time to sleep...


let me know how that works out for you


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> i feel fortunate that my dogs allow US on the furniture. it's a nightly fight for the fave blankie....


I also feel fortunate that both of them allow me on their couch!!

And that blanket IS freaking awesome!!!:thumb:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Yep but only when we tell them to


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I also feel fortunate that both of them allow me on their couch!!
> 
> And that blanket IS freaking awesome!!!:thumb:


it is. it is....both of them. i knew we should have gotten three of them....maybe costco will sell them again. in the meantime, the dogs won't get on the couch unless they can lay on them....


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Absolutley. In fact, my it's their couch. We dont even sit on it even more. And we JUST BOUGHT IT! So its like the dogs got a brand new couch to dirty up. Im just too good to them.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes but not on my good couch and love seat! I have a "dog couch" for them in the living room for them to hang out on instead. They're all allowed on the bed though, but only after I've gotten in and gotten comfy. Then they pile on top of me!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno is allowed on my bed and couches, but I keep him away from my parents bedroom when we visit. He's not allowed to hog my bed if I want to sleep.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes. Yes they are.

In fact, most of mine are convinced floor=death and find a way to be on the furniture even if there really isn't and room


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Why certainly. They're like my kids so what's mine is theirs. 
Now they are mostly restricted from the front of our house where we have carpet because I have a couple of occasional markers and one incontinent old gal. So the carpet is safer when they're not around. Other than that, they can go where they want!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

(In my most disapproving voice)

Most Certainly Not!!!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

(In my less disapproving voice) Because:

a) we already decided before we got our dog that he wouldn't be allowed
b) he has never attempted to
c) there wouldn't be room for us
d) I don't think he knows how to?
e) he's got 3 beds already plus uses any part of the floor he wants


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

We bought new furniture when we moved into this house and my husband said "no more dogs on the couches", weeeeelllll, Mommy's a big suck, and I like my snuggles, so I got cheap blankets to cover up the sectional with (it's a light cream fabric and uber comfy) and now they are allowed up on "my" couch for snuggles & sleeping as much as they want, but it's not a playground and they have to get off at my command. They are not allowed on the leather couches, but they rarely get used.

Hubby works away a lot and Daisy generally sleeps the whole night snuggled up to me (on top of the blankets), and Dodger comes and goes from our bed to his on the floor through the night, he usually ends up on our bed for the last few hours for sure. I think it's temperature related for him, I think he gets too hot at first and goes to his bed on the floor to cool off, but who knows really.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Uh......yeah.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nope. They're not even allowed in our bedroom. The main reason is because my fiance has allergies, so our room is the "clean" room of the house (aka no animals allowed). I'm too OCD for all the hair that would end up on things if we let them on the furniture.. no thank you!

We *sometimes* let one at a time on the couch, and only if they stay in our laps. I have never been a "dog on furniture" type!


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, mine are allowed on the furniture. All 3 sleep with us too.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> $hit yeah, both the dog and the cat can go where they like. BUT, Mollie the dog MUST get off any furniture the second I tell her to. If she doesn't she's on the floor until she comes back to her senses and realises it's a privilege, not a right.


Thats exactly the way we are here. The dogs are allowed on the couch whenever they want, but Wayne and I both have "our" spots on the couch. So when one of the dogs is in our place, we say their name and "get down". They immediatly do. Sometimes they may jump right back up ON TOP of us, but that ok too. At least they get down as soon as we tell them.


----------



## sandra0606 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes My chihuahua is allowed on our furniture


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, he's allowed on the bed and one of the couches in the living room.

Any dog beds I've bought him (2) he's torn up, thinking it's a giant plush toy :shocked:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think having a dog as a pup helps to be able to keep them off the furniture, like if they are never allowed on it then they don't know what they are missing. Avery's foster let him do whatever he wanted, breaking him of couches and beds is that much more difficult when they actually know what they are missing...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

That would be a yes. My friend (also a dog trainer) told me that if I allow Mateo up on the couch as a pup, I'll eventually need a forklift to get him off.

Not true! He only comes up on the couch 2 times during the day: after breakfast, and after dinner-- and then only for maybe 10 minutes or so. He then stretches out on the floor or his bed for a real snooze.

Although the real estate between us on the couch is getting ever smaller as he grows ever larger, I really like feeling him next to me. Especially since I have a loft bed and he cannot realistically negotiate the large open-backed stairs to get up there...

(Here is the couch hog last summer...)


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Copper is allowed on our furniture but when told to get "off" he does very quickly. This was our #1 rule if we were going to let him on furniture. He also knows he can not go on on peoples furniture when we visit them. He needs to have manners and not everyone likes dogs on their furniture. Even if they are OK with it, we do not allow him. Rule is, only at our house and if we want you off, you get off.

We originally swore we would teach him never be on furniture, but gosh darnit, we were sucked in by his puppy cuteness and cuddles. What a powerful hold they have on us. 

His favourite spot is the love seat in front of the big window. He usually will perch himself on the back like a cat and just watches the world go by. He is not allowed to have his toys, or anything but himself on the furniture. No playing, bouncing. Just being calm and relaxed. He is kicked off and not allowed back up until he settles. 

He is also NOT allowed on our bed. As a puppy, we allowed it, but as he grew it became more of a pain. I like my sleep and Copper enjoyed curling up right in between us and stretching his bony legs out. It didn't matter if he started at the end of the bed, he slowly moved his way up. Great sleep for him, not so great sleep for me, and he always faced my direction!! We tried having him sleep on his big comfy pillow in our room, but he always tried to sneaks up have way through the night. I end up being woken up 2 or 3 times a night telling him to get off. He does, but being woken up that often does a number on your beauty sleep. So he gets his crate for sleeping, he is still to young to be trusted downstairs out of his crate at night. I am sure he would just sleep, but if he ever got into soemthing and was injured I would feel awful. Maybe when he is older. :suspicious:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I am glad I am not the only one then. Emma gets off when we tell her too. I also have an old sheet on the couch and wash it once a week. When visiting my parents she is not allowed on the furniture. She tries but we say off right away.


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

NewYorkDogue said:


> (Here is the couch hog last summer...)


Love this! I'd share a picture of Coppers lounging on the couch in one of his aqward poses but with an intact male...it is not exactly rated for family viewing.....:nono: Far to much man hood!!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

VizslaMama said:


> Love this! I'd share a picture of Coppers lounging on the couch in one of his aqward poses but with an intact male...it is not exactly rated for family viewing.....:nono: Far to much man hood!!!


Haha-- I know what you mean. Having the same picture now (Mateo is also intact) might be a bit too much, I don't know, "in your face..."!


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

lovemydogsalways said:


> I am glad I am not the only one then. Emma gets off when we tell her too. I also have an old sheet on the couch and wash it once a week. When visiting my parents she is not allowed on the furniture. She tries but we say off right away.


I think there are more poeple who do allow than who don't. I am sure there are some cases with dogs who simply can not be aloud, but with our particular dog, there is no current problem. 

I will say - as my parents dog got older - and by older I mean 12-13 - she became a little possessive of the couch. She would throw her ears back, and really plant herself to the cushion. Her free ride was over. It was difficult to make her NOT go on the couch when she has been so used to it. They never really extablished a command to make her get off. She got on and off as she pleased. We would, take her collar and she'd get off. But nothing solid. She was very good until her old age. So I guess you just need to watch for warning signs, if the couch gets to become something they regard as their property you better nip it in the bud, fast. 

With Copper, we tell him to get off frequently - even when he is really comfy and being good. I just want to make sure we have established a firm base that when we say off, we mean it, no matter how comfy you are. He is free to climb up when he wants, so I see this as an important thing to do. Any signs of guarding and the free ride will be over.


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Haha-- I know what you mean. Having the same picture now (Mateo is also intact) might be a bit too much, I don't know, "in your face..."!


I don't know about you, but when we look at the pictures we have taken, our ab muscles get a very good workout from all the laughter. "There they are AGAIN. Such a nice picture too, what a shame!. Do you think you can cut and paste?" LOL


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Courtney you are very right. I had one boy that started getting possessive of the couch. After that it was no more furniture for him.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

Ohhhh nooooo.... not at ALL!! 





























As others have said... they live there just like me and anyone else would, so I don't mind.... plus they stay very clean and never stink or anything, just a little hair. It is a little more cleaning to do, but I greatly enjoy having them cuddle up next to me :smile: Besides they keep me nice and warm in the winter time, hahah


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> The better question around here is "Are guests allowed on the dog's furniture?"LOL :lol:
> 
> We have 2 love seats and 2 chairs....right now 2 dogs are on one couch, 1 is with Daddy on the other and 1 dog is on my lap in 1 chair and 1 dog in the other chair!!LOL


:rofl:

I had friends over the other day, and one girl sat in malcolm's spot on the couch. He sat down on top of her. :lol:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

As if I have a choice... LOL. When I got my first dog I said he was not allowed on my bed. He didn't agree. I suppose I could train them not to get on the furniture if I came unglued on them but they are so happy and just want to be where I am. Tanis will usually get down if I tell him to. Sometimes though, he is comfy and he thinks I should be the one to sleep on the floor.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

This is a yes and no question...for some reason Yogi has never tried/attempted to get on the furniture at our house...my father's he's all over it bouncing around but sure this is due to my father's boxer bull doing the exact same thing. We do always put him on the bed with us...he's never slept a night without us since I totally couldn't resist any longer when he was 3 months old. 
He's my little cuddler.

He does get on the couch with us at times but we always lay a down comforter over the couch...just makes it that much more comfortable.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar is allowed on furniture when he wants but if i tell him to get off he gets his little butt off also he is not allowed on the couch when strangers are over OR if my nephew is sleeping there for obvious reasons he knows if my nephew has fallen asleep on the couch cesar will rest his nose into the couch cushion and just stare longingly but wont get up. he is NOT however allowed on MY bed my bfs bed yes he sleeps with us most nights while at my bfs house my bed no no not ever. simply becuase my cats dont like it my bed is THERE bed not his i tried allowing him on my bed when he first came home but my cats didnt like it they hated how he smelled and decided to pee all over my bed untill he stopped getting on it so hes not allowed on my bed err should i say the cats bed.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I had friends over the other day, and one girl sat in malcolm's spot on the couch. He sat down on top of her. :lol:


Hahaha, yup, that's my dogs!!Lol

You can ask Jess and Nick, when they were over and they(1 or both of them) sat on the "dog/Mommi couch" Rhett stood in front of them for a few seconds, waiting for them to move, then when they didn't he darted between me and who ever was on the couch(expecting me to move them I'm sure!!!LOL :laugh

He ended up crawling up and snuggling as close to me as possible in the one chair....and ya know since it is an old, 1 person chair and he is "only" 55-ish pounds it was OH SOO comfortable for me...........NOT!Lol :lol:


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

no. but vangie hasnt figured that out yet.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Well, the only furniture I have right now is my queen size bed, since I'm in a studio apartment.

And yes, they are both allowed on it whenever they feel like it ;-X

There are times when I wish I had probably made them just "floor dogs" (like when I realize all the hair Abbie leaves on the blankets...or like today when I was sitting on the bed and a tick was crawling along my arm). But...I also love cuddling with them, esp Murph who sleeps with me the majority of the time (Abbie prefers to sleep on one of the dog beds). And I'd feel awfully lonely just sitting on a queen size bed all by myself...


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Aren't those Frenchies the best cuddlers...I thought my dogs before were but there's nothing like a Frenchie.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Aren't those Frenchies the best cuddlers...I thought my dogs before were but there's nothing like a Frenchie.


Oh Jazzy is oh so wonderful to cuddle with!!! she is like cuddling a bat eared, smooth coated, short tailed/legged and bodied Border Collie!!LOL. Complete with hugging, neck snuggling and "purring"!!!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

My dogs own my bed, does that explain it all...lol I barley have room to sleep in a King, my husband just roles his eyes lol


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My dogs go wherever they want to. When my husband is not there, everyone (including the cat sometimes) will crawl in bed with me. I have a King sized bed. I get maybe four inches of it. LOL. They do get down if I ask them to. Keep in mind I have a mastiff that takes up more space than my husband.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Our bed is full size, but we may be updating in the next couple of months.  At least I want to. :wink: The lab and the cat are the only two that share the bed with us at night. My little BC gets grouchy if you so much as nudge her and will jump right off, si she is rarely up here when DB and I are sleeping.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen has always been a floor type of dog. He will jump on my bed, by invite ONLY, but he gets off in like 2 minutes. He prefers his bed. He never showed interest to get on chairs or sofas, not even as a puppy. He's not your typical cuddly lovey-dovey dog. He's super independent...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> Aspen has always been a floor type of dog. He will jump on my bed, by invite ONLY, but he gets off in like 2 minutes. He prefers his bed. He never showed interest to get on chairs or sofas, not even as a puppy. He's not your typical cuddly lovey-dovey dog. He's super independent...


That's like snorkels. She sleeps on the bed if I put her up there, but she gets up in the very far corner as far away as she can from us. she'd much rather be in her bed on the floor. She wants on the couch but only if no one is on there - if I'm there, she'll go to the far end. 

She's alot more affectionate now than she was the first year and a half we had her, but after I got Parker I realized what a REALLY cuddly dog is like, and she's not it.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes although it's not always comfortable!









It's only fair, sometimes we sleep on their beds too


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

GoingPostal said:


> Yes although it's not always comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: That is to cute!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

HAHAHAH! Good thing you aren't fat.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

The Wiggles enjoying "their" side of the couch:


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Molly is petitioning for the bed. It keeps getting denied but she keeps appealing the decision to deny it. I'm not as strict as others here. The dogs have no way of owing property so I try to give them a way by doing some work for me. Bridget has fully earned the couch and Molly is on her way towards getting it. If Bridget is on the couch and I want to sit down I will either join her or pick the floor or another chair. Otherwise it is a first come first serve bases. Bridget isn't at all mean about it as she is really loyal to me. 

Their are times when Bridget chooses to lay on me while I'm laying on the couch. Usually she asks first and I've never turned her down. It isn't a every day thing, just ever so often she wants to join me. Molly on the other hand. I'm trying to be very careful to meet her needs without spoiling her. She has some anxiety issues that makes her always want to be right beside me. She cries loudly whenever she can't reach me. I feel that allowing her to lay in the bed is only going to increase this issue.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

The dogs here go on the couches, the beds . I have to ask permisson from them, so I can sit down heehee!


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

Are you kidding me? benny, who is the yorkie you see in my avatar as you can see is on my bed. He's there 24/7 except when he's eating or goes for a walk, other than that he won't stay anywhere else. And he finds clever ways use of positioning on the bed as well..like he will lie or sleep to the left of me because he knows that's the side that I go when I get up so that he knows when I leave and hates to be left behind should I go out for errands so he wants me to pick him up. Esp near dinner time, he goes to my left side like clockwork.


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

GoingPostal said:


> Yes although it's not always comfortable!


I notice that beige one always has his head on someone's body parts...that's very cute!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Yorkie967 said:


> I notice that beige one always has his head on someone's body parts...that's very cute!


That dog is so damn clingy, he will not settle down at night if he can't be inbetween us, up by our heads, preferably if he can shove his cold nose under your neck or arm. He's James' shadow, the brindle girl is mine and thankfully the blue girl is miss independent.


----------

